# Good arrow weight?



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Have a question for all of the archery gurus out there.

I know arrow/broadhead weight have a lot to do with penetration, as well as speed and broadhead design, but my question is, what is an adequate weight for maximum penetration?

Im shooting a Bear Truth II at about 62-63 pounds. My total arrow weight from tip of the broadhead to the tip of the knock is appx. 410-412 grains. Im wanting the best combination of both speed and power so is this adequate? Would this be considered light? Heavy? or just about right?


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Have a question for all of the archery gurus out there.
> 
> I know arrow/broadhead weight have a lot to do with penetration, as well as speed and broadhead design, but my question is, what is an adequate weight for maximum penetration?
> 
> Im shooting a Bear Truth II at about 62-63 pounds. My total arrow weight from tip of the broadhead to the tip of the knock is appx. 410-412 grains. Im wanting the best combination of both speed and power so is this adequate? Would this be considered light? Heavy? or just about right?


Maybe try shooting a 340 spine. I pull 53# at 27" and i shoot a 400 spine with 100g maniac broadheads. I think your arrow spine should be a 340 and stick with a 100g broadhead


=BASS


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

What is your bow currently shooting for fps?


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

STG8008 said:


> What is your bow currently shooting for fps?


Not totally sure, but i'm thinking im in the 285 fps range. 2 years ago, I blew through a doe at about 18 yards and never found the arrow. This year, I shot an 8pt at about 30 yards and didn't get a complete pass through. I could see about 3-4" of arrow sticking out the exit hole and I did nick a couple of ribs. The arrow came back out the entrance hole and clogged both the entrance and exit hole which didn't allow for a lot of external blood loss. I hit the back of one lung and the liver and did find the buck after about 5 hours of searching. I just figured I would have had a complete pass through at that range.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

If you are at 285fps and you are shooting a 412 grain arrow your setup is currently at approx 74.3 ft-lbs KE, I wouldn't change it, if you do decide too, i would go heavier not lighter (more KE), remember too if you go heavier your FPS is going to go down slightly (depending on how much heavier you go).


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Based upon the information given I'd say you are more than fine for any whitetail you may encounter. Arrows vary greatly in grains per inch at specific spines. In my case I can find 300 spine arrow from 8.5 GPI to 12+ GPI. It all depends on what you want out of the set up. If absolutely you shoot no more than 20 yards then you can go a bit heavier and not comprimise trajectory too much. I have and will take a 40+ yard shot "IF" the conditions are right and that determination is mine and mine only. Most stiffer spined arrows will weight more but be careful as changing spine will impact your bow tune.
Pass throughs have as much or more to do with arrow flight than mass. The size of your BH and if the deer took a step at the moment of impact could have affected that particular situation. Don't over think this too much.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

454casull said:


> . Don't over think this too much.


 I agree


----------



## reeltherapy (Dec 2, 2008)

i shoot 62 lbs 400 spine at 9gpi with 100 heads. total is 395 at about 275fps. penetration is great


----------



## freshmeat (Aug 2, 2010)

Turns out...1.0oz is about 437.5 grains.

The perfect weight for a bow like the Bear set at 60Lbs or so.

Easy to remember...easy to find a scale that will measure 1.0 ounces, too. No need to go looking for a grain scale.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

I like to hang around the 6.0 GPP mark. this year I am just a touch under...

I look at this stuff like hitting the happy medium. Don't go so light to get speed you give up on the other end with momentum, and not so heavy that you could hit a stop watch on your 20 yard arrow flight.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Hoyt_em said:


> I like to hang around the 6.0 GPP mark. this year I am just a touch under...
> 
> I look at this stuff like hitting the happy medium. Don't go so light to get speed you give up on the other end with momentum, and not so heavy that you could hit a stop watch on your 20 yard arrow flight.


I consider this the magic number as far as speed/KE is concerned. It'll typically give you the highest amount of KE...it starts to drop off going both ways if you were to increase arrow weight or decrease arrow weight.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Definitely never thought about going lighter on the arrows and certainly not going to jack up the poundage on my bow. Im hitting good out to 40-45 yards and the arrow still seems to be humming along. If anything, I may look for a slightly (very slight) heavier arrow. Im willing to sacrafice a little speed for more power/penetration. Regardless, if you put the broadhead where it needs to go, the deer wont go far.
Thanks for everyones input.
Good luck out there the rest of the season!!!!


----------

